# 2016 Cruze with peeling AC Button



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

stoenjes said:


> The surface of my AC button is peeling off.
> I saw a repair kit for older Cruze models on Amazon:
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't find a suitable quick fix anywhere. The dealer offered to fix for > $200. Ebay has all of the climate control buttons for ~ $40. Obtained the Haynes 2011-2019 Cruze book to see if I wanted to try replacing all of the controls, but the Gen II info looks pretty minimal. I'll probably just use a black magic marker on the button and hope the buyer isn't too picky.


----------

